

Lefora launches next generation forums for free - pasha
http://www.lefora.com
Figure this would be quite relevant to any startups that need collaborative tools.  A new startup I saw up on techcrunch is offering up super simple forums and many to many group discussions for free.
======
scabadone
Nice service. Super easy to use.

